
Thingsboard open-source IoT Platform - ashvayka
http://thingsboard.io
======
ashvayka
Hi everyone! Me and my friends have just released open-source (Apache 2.0) IoT
platform that is free for commercial use. Sample projects:
[http://thingsboard.io/docs/samples](http://thingsboard.io/docs/samples)
Server side is based on Akka, gRPC, Zookeeper and Cassandra Front-end is based
on Angular Material Don't hesitate to star the project on github to help us
spread the word.

